# Your Labor Day plans



## schlot (Aug 29, 2013)

So what is everyone doing on this Labor Day? What are your big exciting or small boring plans, whether it's wood related or not.


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2013)

ROAD TRIP!!

Heading down to the gulf coast for 8 nights in a house on the beach.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 29, 2013)

. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hanging out at home. Wife's family and some of my friends coming over for a BBQ. Assembling the swing set kit we bought for the kids... Its made of wood if that counts


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 29, 2013)

It's the unofficial start of the wood cutting season. I want to get the gear ready,mark some trees for cutting and plan my new wood shed. I also need to figure out how to carry the gear on my new tractor.( I'm thinking about a large box on a pallet).


----------



## schlot (Aug 29, 2013)

lukem said:


> ROAD TRIP!!
> 
> Heading down to the gulf coast for 8 nights in a house on the beach.


 
Now that's a Labor Day weekend!


----------



## schlot (Aug 29, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> It's the unofficial start of the wood cutting season. I want to get the gear ready,mark some trees for cutting and plan my new wood shed. I also need to figure out how to carry the gear on my new tractor.( I'm thinking about a large box on a pallet).


 
I'm right with you thinking it's the start of the cutting season, but it's suppose to be near 100 all weekend so I'm limiting my work to early morning only.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 29, 2013)

I may finish cleaning up some dead White Oak & Hickory first dropped 2-3 weekends back.Plus drop another small Hickory snag discovered last Saturday.If this heatwave breaks like they're saying - 95 to 99 past 6 days here,"only" supposed to be 85 on Monday.I may have to dig out my parka.Even so I'll quit by noon no matter what the temps are.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Aug 29, 2013)

My weekend starts tonight!  Celebrating Oktoberfest or whatever with the rest of the crowd here, hiking, attempting to bake focaccia bread rolls outside, visiting a farmer's market, and a date.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 29, 2013)

Right now they are predicting a high of 73 for Labor Day.   How's that grab you Thistle and schlot?

Not sure but we might squeeze some juice out of a few apples. Might even stack some wood. No set plans so anything goes.


----------



## begreen (Aug 30, 2013)

Heading out of Dodge, to visit with old friends around the campfire. Pub crawl on Sat.


----------



## Freeheat (Aug 30, 2013)

Ribs on the smoker, maybe a boat ride weather permitting


----------



## USMC80 (Aug 30, 2013)

Down the shore until Tuesday!  Clams, Blue claws and plenty of beer


----------



## save$ (Aug 30, 2013)

Nothing special.  Maybe a day trip if gas doesn't spike too bad.   Would like some good seafood while we can still set outside.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 30, 2013)

Day hike on Labor Day . . . puttering around the house
on some Fall projects, such as closing the pool . . . 
which we barely got to use this year.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 30, 2013)

U.S. Nationals in Indy, 10,000 H.P. 300+ M.P.H.
Thats what I call Fun


----------



## lukem (Aug 30, 2013)

ironpony said:


> U.S. Nationals in Indy, 10,000 H.P. 300+ M.P.H.
> Thats what I call Fun


 

First year in a long time that I'm not going.  I'm going to miss the smell of Nitro.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 30, 2013)

not so much the smell,its the burning of the eyes.........................


----------



## lukem (Aug 30, 2013)

And lungs.

The great thing about Nationals is the open pits.  You can tell who the rookies are.  When the pit crew gets ready to set the timing on the engine the newbies all rush up...then engine fires and they blip the throttle...and they all run away.  The guys on the crew wear gas masks for a reason people.

Everyone should go to a top fuel race at least once in their life.  It is a mind boggling amount of noise and power.


----------



## Jags (Aug 30, 2013)

Heading to the river to smoke up 100 pounds of shoulder.  Then we invite about 100 of our closest friends and decide to have a party.  Been doing shoulders or whole hogs over there for several years.  Fun had by all.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 30, 2013)

...workin' ....but I'll be with you all in spirit...I'm the voice in the background that says "go ahead...I dare ya".


----------



## save$ (Aug 30, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Day hike on Labor Day . . . puttering around the house
> on some Fall projects, such as closing the pool . . .
> which we barely got to use this year.


Darn pools,  too expensive not to use, and a lot of work to keep clean.   We did the membership thing at a club with a pool and hot tub.  Much less money, and we used it all year.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 30, 2013)

This weekend, prolly trail riding, woodstackin, take the boat for a cruise, then school clothes shopping monday ( great deals on labor day, I hear)


----------



## schlot (Aug 30, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> ...workin' ....but I'll be with you all in spirit...I'm the voice in the background that says "go ahead...I dare ya".


So you're the one to blame!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh I don't know. Ride out the forum software upgrade or something. 

As to the fueler races, the tire dust in your hair when you get home is the best part.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to round out the 60 hour work week with another 10 or so hours Saturday.  Then start on my neglected graduate school work since the semester started this week.  Work on my teacher licensing documents and applications for various New England states.  Salt away at laundry and cooking for next week.   Either take a shovel or a match to this house.  

I think a friend may be coming to visit, and we are spending some time Sunday with some friends hiking to a nice swimming hole, followed by beer and pizza at our favorite joint.   So there is some fun stuff amidst the grind.


----------



## JoeyD (Aug 30, 2013)

Nothing wood related. We will be canning about 120 jars of tomatoes and my man cave is where the family always want to do them. So the beer fridge is loaded and I will be doing some BBQ  for all those who attend.

Hope everyone has a safe holiday!


----------



## Dix (Aug 30, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I'm going to round out the 60 hour work week with another 10 or so hours Saturday. Then start on my neglected graduate school work since the semester started this week. Work on my teacher licensing documents and applications for various New England states. Salt away at laundry and cooking for next week. Either take a shovel or a match to this house.
> 
> I think a friend may be coming to visit, and we are spending some time Sunday with some friends hiking to a nice swimming hole, followed by beer and pizza at our favorite joint. So there is some fun stuff amidst the grind.


 

Go for it, K  (on many levels  )

Museum tomorrow, groceries after, then home to the Murph 

Cleaning the 2 chimneys ( 1st time in 2 years .. don't want to push it too much !). Help from the Dixette on that one. Paring down the "too big for either stove" piles, Cutting rounds into reasonable sizes. Cutting the grass. BBQ something at some point.

Also going to start moving the "emergency wood supply" onto the back deck. At least a cord.

Geez, I'm tired already


----------



## Paulywalnut (Aug 31, 2013)

Down to the beach,Jersey Shore for a week. Much quieter down there now.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 31, 2013)

In observance of today.....





Hope your Bacon Day goes as well. Pancakes and bacon for breakfast, looks like BLTs for lunch, and something involving boneless chicken, bacon, and the keyhole pit for dinner. Perhaps another pic later.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 31, 2013)

Mmmmmmm, BACON!


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 31, 2013)

You ever go to Plath's, Dave? Fifteen pound box of #2 bacon for $40. Odd shaped pieces, but still lean and still really good.
http://www.plathsmeats.com/

I honestly had never heard of Bacon Day before this morning. We bought the bacon yesterday, so why not celebrate?


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 31, 2013)

Never heard of it Jeff...until now.
Wife mentioned going to the "big" JoAnn's up in Petoskey soon (she sews, makes dolls, knits, crochets, and quilts - very talented), so maybe we'll drop in there.
We both love bacon, though we don't eat it much.
BLT's, here we come. The garden is supplying the maters.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 31, 2013)

Never been to the Petoskey location. East coasters go to Rogers . Usually don't buy bacon because it is too expensive, but that's less than $3/lb.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 31, 2013)

Finally made it to the shore


----------



## webbie (Aug 31, 2013)

Gonna upgrade the forum on Sunday. I guess when you are semi-retired like we are, the particular days or weeks don't mean as much.
However, we just took the grand daughter down here (without mom and dad) for two days. That was a blast!


----------



## KaptJaq (Aug 31, 2013)

Labor Day I will be with the kids at Disneyland in Paris.  It is the first day of school in France so hopefully it will be empty.  Wednesday I have to ship them home to get ready for their first day of school.  Then finish my project here so I can get home too.

KaptJaq


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 31, 2013)

D'oh . . . I knew there was something else I was planning on doing . . . celebrating my 17th wedding anniversary with my wife. However, after 17 years it was a pretty low key affair -- pizza from the local pizza place.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 1, 2013)

Weekend started nice, got the swing set done... But now its pouring rain, flash flood warnings and the kids are sick and kept us up half the night.

Sitting here watching Disney movies now... Think I'm getting the cold too


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 1, 2013)

My son, who is in college coming home so we can replace tie rods , inner and outer on both sides, on his car. 
Then taking it to get it aligned. Glad he is old enough so I can just watch and advise. Plus he is a ME major.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 1, 2013)

If the neighbors aren't having any parties / guest....and the weather cooperates.....fire up the burn barrel to burn more brush (almost done).....clean the Chimney, and try to convince the wife to let me buy a couple sticks of wood so I can at least start framing the wood shed that I started 6 months ago....so far I've got two 4x4x7's (shortened 8 footers) with a 2x6x12 in between to make the back end


----------

